# Beau Skin pour Mac OS 9.2.2



## Ludo67 (9 Juin 2006)

Je cherche un beau skin pour Mac OS 9.2.2, car le 9.2.2 n'est plus très jolie avec l'arrivé du X, j'ai déja trouver des sites, mais je n'arrive pas a les installer.......Comment faire?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

Tu as un dossier Apparence dans lequel tu dois les glisser. De tête je ne sais plus où il se trouve sur le disque, mais tu vas le trouver rapidement. Ensuite tu les gères depuis le Tableau de bord -> Apparence.

Ou parles-tu des thèmes Kaleidoscope?


----------



## Ludo67 (9 Juin 2006)

Merci, je vait essayer, c'est quoi les thèmes kaleidoscope?


----------



## Ludo67 (9 Juin 2006)

Jai essayer de faire glisser les skins dansle dossier apparences puis thème, mais quand je vait dans le tableau de bord il ne maffiche que le Apple Platinium, et non pas se que jai rajouter?
Quelqu'un aurai un sites avec des skin qui marche?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Jai essayer de faire glisser les skins dansle dossier apparences puis thème, mais quand je vait dans le tableau de bord il ne maffiche que le Apple Platinium, et non pas se que jai rajouter?
> Quelqu'un aurai un sites avec des skin qui marche?



C'est un peu la galère pour en trouver à vrai dire. On trouve quasiment que des thèmes pour OS X. Jette peut-être un il dans cette liste de liens.


----------



## Ludo67 (9 Juin 2006)

ok merci!


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2006)

Tiens, j'en ai mis quelques un ici (4Mo  ) C'est ceux que j'utilisais avec mon 9, donc inspiration X dans l'ensemble.


Ton lien n'était pas bon, j'ai rectifié.


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2006)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien n'était pas bon, j'ai rectifié.


Merci Pascal (chuis nul des fois  )


----------



## Ludo67 (26 Juin 2006)

Merci pour tes skins Invit&#233;, il marche super bien, maintenant mon Mac OS 9.2.2 a retrouver une seconde jeunesse...


----------



## Invité (26 Juin 2006)

Super, bien content


----------



## kikanet (24 Juillet 2006)

merci de m'expliquer la démarche à suivre car je suis novice est curieuse

J'ai aussi un Mac os 9.2.2


----------



## Ludo67 (24 Juillet 2006)

Un skin c'est une apparence, moi sur mon powerbook, jai voulu changer l'apparence(un peu vieillote) du mac os 9,2,2, donc j'en ai t&#233;l&#233;charger une, et je l'ai mit dans mon dossier apprence...puis dans le menu pomme, tableau de bord, vous pouvez alors modifier lapparence de votre mac...


----------

